# acpi_asus(4) not working on EeePC 1000h



## CrisXed (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,

I recently started installing FreeBSD 9.1 on my EeePC 1000h.

I've been searching quite a lot on google and going through several wikis and tutorials to make sure I can configure everything correctly and the way I want it, I have ordered some upgrades (more memory and a SSD) for this laptop and when they arrive I want to go for a full FreeBSD environment.

My latest step has been to enable the hotkey buttons. According to https://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee, in the hotkeys section, I have to load acpi_asus(4) and on running dmesg I should get: 
	
	



```
acpi_asus0: <ASUS EeePC> on acpi0
```


I first tried using `# kldload acpi_asus`. However this did not work, when running [cmd=]dmesg | grep 'acpi'[/cmd] did not report the line in question. Still I tried using some of the hotkeys, but without any success.

Then, I tried adding acpi_asus_load="YES" to the loader.conf(5) file, I figured it could make some difference loading the module at boot time or not. However, after rebooting, once again it did not work.

I have since been searching for a solution, but I have not been able to find any relevant information. I was wondering if someone could help me figure out how to solve this or at least point me in the correct direction as I have had no success so far.

As some further information, I tried running kldstat(8) both times, to make sure the module was loaded, and it was listed as being loaded. I am running an unmodified kernel and the only other module I have manually added to be loaded is acpi_video(4), however kldstat(8) lists another 7 modules as having been dynamically loaded. Apart from that, the installation is still pretty much a vanilla installation, I've only installed 2 ports and spent a lot of time battling to get wireless working. Finally, the command [cmd=]uname -mpv[/cmd] results in: 
	
	



```
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243826: Tue Dec 4 06:55:39 UTC 2012  root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386 i386
```


So, does anyone have any idea of what is going wrong or what I am doing wrong? Any suggestions/pointers are appreciated.

Also, I'm curious about how to configure the other hotkey buttons. The configuration is supposed to be in /etc/devd/asus.conf however only 7 of the buttons show up there, while there are 12 buttons...


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 17, 2013)

You can use acpidump(8) to get a dump of the laptop's ACPI. This may allow you to determine what changed in the acpi_asus(4):

`# acpidump -dt > acpidump.aml`

Probably, needs to patch acpi_asus.c to get it working on your machine.  File a PR to freebsd-acpi mailing list attaching your acpidump.aml.

Moreover, to find out the scan codes of hotkeys, use xev(1) that reports all X events and to see all events going through devd(8):

`# cat /var/run/devd.pipe`


----------

